
Mike Rohde's amazing sketchnotes from SEED 3 - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1107-mike-rohdes-amazing-sketchnotes-from-seed-3
======
fiaz
I sat next to Mike as he was drawing these (total fluke of me to sit next to
him). It was amazing watching these notes being created as the conference was
unfolding. I can tell you that each page you see was done as is from start to
finish - not a single mistake was made and there were no "do-overs".

Now if only my coding skills could be as efficient....

